# double richtig springen?



## sven1495 (4. Oktober 2010)

hi , 
ich wollte mal wissen wie mein einen double richtig springt!?
Zb. in Winterberg auf der Dh strecke die double`s wie spingt man solche richtig ? Ich habe immer angst das ich zu kurze komme und springe diese deswegen nicht . Ich wollte mein angst jetzt endlich mal besiegen und lernen doubles zu springen .
Hilfe wäre nett 
danke 
sven


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2010)

wie gut kannst du denn tables springen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (4. Oktober 2010)

na dann fang mit Tables an und lies ein paar Threads unterhalb weiter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486536


----------



## sven1495 (4. Oktober 2010)

also tables kann ich ja schon ziemlich gut . Aber da habe ich wie gesagt auch keine angst fals ich zu kurz komme und ich habe das gefühl das die doubles irg wie immer flacher sind.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Oktober 2010)

Der erste Double in Winterberg ist kinderleicht. Man braucht nich viel Schwung und zwischen der Kurve und dem Double ist mehr als genug Platz um den richtigen Schwung zu bekommen.

Der zweite Double ist schwieriger. Dafür mußt Du die Kurve vorher richtig fahren und auch ziemlich ziehen beim Springen.
Wichtig ist, die Kurve vorher möglichst weit zu fahren um wenig Schwung zu verlieren. 
Kommt man aus der Kurve hat man eingentlich noch Zeit für eine Kurbelumdrehung. Oder Du fährst schon die Kurve davor sauber, ziehst links über die Wurzeln, bremst an und machst in der Kurve die Bremsen komplett auf und pushst das Radl richtig in die Kurven und ziehst beim Kurvenausgang das Vorderrad aktiv aus der Kurve. Eine Anliegerkurve ist nix anderes als die Kuhle auf einem Pumptrack zwischen den Rollern, nur das sie halt auf der Seite liegt.

Versuchs aber erst mal damit die Kurve sauber zu fahren und dann noch ne Kurbelumdrehung reinzuquetschen. Kommst Du zu kurz, ziehst halt den Lenker zum Körper und krachst mit Tretlager oder Hinterrad gegen die Landung. Da muss das Raldl durch.


----------



## sven1495 (4. Oktober 2010)

danke

Das war ja jetzt auf die doubles in winterberg bezogen wie gehe ich den an so ein double wenn ich keinen habe der mir vorher sagt wie ich den am besten springe?Immer beim ersten mal versuchen sehr aktiv also mit
vorderrad hochziehen versuchen oder wie ? Weil wenn man ich mir vorher anschaue wie andere springen ,sehe ich irg wie nie den aktiven absprung und es sieht immer sehr locker und einfach aus .


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Oktober 2010)

sven1495 schrieb:


> wie gehe ich den an so ein double wenn ich keinen habe der mir vorher sagt wie ich den am besten springe?



entwickel ein gefühl dafür 
wennn du tables etc. gut springen kannst und du dir nen dbl. nicht zutraust, ist das nur kopfsache...
und den kopf abzuschalten kann dir hier wohl niemand beibringen


----------



## der_koma (7. Oktober 2010)

schwierig dafür eon rezept auszustellen denn jeder sprung,double,table wie auch immer ist anders und du musst dich prinzipiell immer wieder auf die neuen gegebenheiten einstellen. ich versuche bei weiten,hohen doubles den lenker richtung bauch zu ziehen und versuche gerade auf dem bike zu bleiben damit ich nicht nosedive lande. so habe ich auch die möglichkeit falls ich zu kurz komme das bike noch aktiv  in die landung zu ziehen mit einer vorwärtsbewegung. blöd erklärt aber schau dir einfach die jungs beim fourcross an wie die springen dann weisst du was ich meine .


----------



## sven1495 (7. Oktober 2010)

danke
ja ich weiß was du meinst. 
Ich werde einfach versuchen möglichst oft doubles zu springen weil ich denke wenn man es schon sehr oft gemacht hat dann macht man die ganzen bewegungen schon automatisch .


----------



## ChristophC (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Technik schon passt, Du aber bzgl der richtigen Geschwindigkeit bedenken hast, kannste Dich ja auch ziehen lassen von jemandem der den Double mit verbundenen Augen springt...


----------



## tobi-trial (25. Oktober 2010)

ich kann mich Iconoclast nur anschließen. Du musst ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln. Aber eins kann ich dir schon vorne weg sagen. Einen kleinen Double zu kurz springen ist fast unmöglich. mit dem VR kommst du eig. immer auf der Landung auf. Such dir einen kleinen. Ich hab mir selbst einen gebaut. da war die Lücke erst 10cm groß. ich hab die Schanze nach ca. 10 Sprüngen immer höher gebaut und die Landung immer weiter weg gezogen (war alles aus Holz) bis ich bei 2m angekommen war. 
Das hilft auf jeden Fall deiner Blockade im Gehirn. Kopf abschalten ist ne schlechte Idee ;-) 
und Praxiserfahrung wird nur erreicht durch mehr Praxis. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kepe95 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du in Winterberg die Tables beim Slopestyle ganz springen kannst schaffst Du die Doubles locker.
Wenn Du den Sprung nicht kennst am besten immer andere Biker fragen wie man so fahren muss, dann kann nichts schiefgehn.
Und wenn keine anderen Biker da sind einfach machen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Oktober 2010)

ChristophC schrieb:


> Wenn die Technik schon passt, Du aber bzgl der richtigen Geschwindigkeit bedenken hast, kannste Dich ja auch ziehen lassen von jemandem der den Double mit verbundenen Augen springt...



Bester Tip des Threads. Ziehen lassen ist Gold wert


----------



## Datenwurm (28. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Bester Tip des Threads. Ziehen lassen ist Gold wert




mMn nicht. Ich fahre grundsätzlich schneller über Absprünge als alle anderen, mit den ich so rumfahre. 
In WiBa letztes Jahr fuhr im Training zB einer vor mir, der wesentlich langsamer war als ich - ich bin auf ihn aufgefahren kurz vorm Roadgap. Als ich bemerkt habe, dass der jetzt tatsächlich im Schleichgang übers Gap will war es für mich schon zu spät, ich musste strak abbremsen um ihn nicht umzufahren. der typ hats mit seinem kona bis in die landung geschafft - ich habe noch aufm absprung allen ernstes überlegt, ob ich nach links weg einfach auf den Weg ins flat droppe. Als ich trotzdem übers gap bin konnte ich mit übelstem ziehen gerade noch so drüber kommen - hinterrad st halt eingeschlagen.

Nur mal so als anmerkung, jeder hat eben seine eigene vorgehensweise - und bei vielen ist ziehen lassen in der tat zielführend. (ich ziehe ja selber manchmal jemanden mit)


----------



## Air-Marky (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ziehenlassen muss natürlich vorher abgesprochen sein, dann is es ein Super Weg, Sachen zu schaffen die man sich vorher nicht zugetraut hat 
Einfach blind ohne das der Vordermann etwas davon weis hinterherfahren, kann manchmal ganz schön schiefgehen, wie man bei dir ja gesehen hat  aber es is ja nochmal gut gegangen!


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Oktober 2010)

@Datenwurm

Das was du schreibst hat ja nichts mit ziehen lassen zu tun. Er soll ja nicht hinter einem hereiern der keinen Plan hat ;-)


----------



## lehni. (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du einen Dirtpark in der Nähe hast (optimal wäre natürlich noch das richtige Rad dafür) dann tob dich da mal aus. Da kannst du dich vom kleinen table zum großen double rantasten. 

Seit ich auf Dirts unterwegs bin, hab ich gar keine Probleme mehr mit Doubles - egal auf welchem Rad ich sitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1495 (31. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen tipps.

sven


----------



## Schildbürger (1. November 2010)

Hi Sven,
da du aus Köln bist schau dich mal bei denen um:
Dirtstylers






Nein, das bin ich NICHT!


----------

